# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Βοήθεια για ιδιοκατασκευή

## pig

Καλησπέρα, 

ετοιμάζω ένα κλουβί που πρόκειται να φιλοξενήσει ένα κοκατίλ (όταν θεωρήσω ότι είμαι έτοιμος) με διαστάσεις Μ70 Χ Π50 Χ Υ60 cm.

Έχω ήδη βάψει το σκελετό με οικολογική βαφή, μη τοξική και χωρίς μόλυβδο και ετοιμάζομαι να το ντύσω με κουνελόσυρμα 1,2*2,5 cm.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ο δίσκος για τις ακαθαρσίες. 
Λέτε να τον τοποθετήσω πάνω από το κουνελόσυρμα, συρταρωτά, οπότε το πουλί να έρχεται σε άμεση επαφή με το χαρτί ή να το έχω κάτω από αυτό όπως τα περισσότερα κλουβιά του εμπορίου;

----------


## stephan

Το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχει σχάρα απο κουνελόσυρμα πάνω απο τον δίσκο ωστε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή τα πουλιά με τις ακαθαρσίες τους, αλλά αυτή η σχάρα θα πρέπει να καθαρίζεται συχνά.

----------


## pig

> Το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχει σχάρα απο κουνελόσυρμα πάνω απο τον δίσκο ωστε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή τα πουλιά με τις ακαθαρσίες τους, αλλά αυτή η σχάρα θα πρέπει να καθαρίζεται συχνά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
έχετε να προτείνεται καμιά έξυπνη ιδέα για δίσκο εκτός από φύλο αλουμινίου που ανεβάζει αρκετά το κόστος κατασκευής?

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το φύλο αλουμινίου που προορίζεται για την προφύλαξη του πάτου ερμαριών κουζίνας και βγαίνει σε πολλές διαστάσεις με κόστος περίπου 6 έως 9 ευρώ.
Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου μπορώ να σε κατευθύνω. Καλός όρισες.

----------


## vasilis.a

επισης μπορεις να βρεις κανενα παλιο ταψι απο τις πιο παλιες κουζινες(εβγαιναν σε διασταση περιπου 65χ45κ.η να βαλεις φτηνο πλεξι γκλας

----------


## pig

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Μόλις τελειώσω με την κατασκευή θα ανεβάσω φώτο.

----------


## pig

Μπήκε το κουνελόσυρμα και η διαδικασία προχωράει με μια μικρή αλλαγή στις διαστάσεις. Νέες διαστάσεις: 75 Χ 55 Χ 105. Μένει να ανοιχτούν πόρτες και να τελειώσει το βάψιμο. 


http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800...0/706/r0vr.jpg

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ όμορφη !!! με το καλό να τελειώσεις και πάντα γεμάτη !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## pig

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτό με το γεμάτη ξαναπές το. Έχει 10 μέρες που ψάχνω για cockatiel Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν μπορώ να βρω.

----------


## pig

Ε τώρα απελπίστηκα τελείως. Είδα προχθές σε ένα pet ένα πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι. Ήθελα να το ξαναδώ σήμερα πριν το πάρω για να έχω μια ολοκληρωμένη γνώμη και λίγο πριν μπω στο μαγαζί, έβγαινε ένας κύριος που μόλις το είχε αγοράσει με ένα κλουβάκι μια σταλιά. Μ ήρθε να του το τραβήξω από το χέρι....

----------


## ΧρηστοςΚ

Μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε και εμενα ποια λεμε οικολογικη μπογια? Μηπως την ριπολινη νερου?

----------


## proroad

απο οσο ξερω οικολογικη ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη χωρις μολυβδο αν καποιος ξερει καλητερα ας μας πει

----------

